# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Codename's Workbook

## Codename

Hello everyone! I have been on this website for I think a couple years now... I used to be heavy into Lucid Dreaming (borderline obsessed) but then..you know. Life caught up with me and now I really don't attempt much because I barely even remember my dreams nowadays. 


Anyways, I know ALOT about Lucid Dreaming and would love to get back into it so I guess I will try to keep up with this class. I'll keep updated with my dream journal.

----------


## Codename

Dang. Not much to report. No LD's and not many notable dreams.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! 

This class isn't very active at the moment. It's when the competition kicks in most people are around here. I was also borderline obsessed with it the first year and a half, sadly my recall died and my LD rate went down. Still holding on though  :smiley:  

If you're wondering about something I'll be around!

----------


## Codename

Had my first LD in a long time last night! Was pretty cool but little to no control for most of the 5 minute dream.

----------

